# Studio Fix(Powder) or Studio Tech?



## aroseisarose (Apr 22, 2009)

Which out of the two is best for oily skin? is more matte? better in general? in your opinion. Let me know.


--{--@


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 22, 2009)

I have both and I have oily skin too. I would say Studio Fix powder


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 22, 2009)

hmmm... this is a hard one because I love both of these.. I say studio tech.
i have combo skin - I put studio tech on first then pat on some studio fix on top.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 22, 2009)

Whether one is "better" than another really depends on your criteria!

Studio Fix (powder) is great for oily skin. Because it's a powder, it's very absorbent. It has great staying power and buildable coverage. It's very fast to apply (just brush it on with a big brush and you're good to go). Cons for me are that I sometimes find it a little too powdery even though my skin is extremely oily. I tend to use it as a finishing powder over, e.g. Studio Fix Fluid, when I want to be very matte and polished.

Studio Tech is a somewhat creamy foundation, if you have oily skin then you may find it gets oily quickly. It has a very nice soft finish to it, good coverage, which can be sheered out by spritzing Fix+ onto your brush. Cons: The staying power is not as good; if you have oily skin it probably won't wear as long as Studio Fix. Also you go through this stuff really fast!

I hope that helps... personally I have both, but then I like to switch my foundations depending on mood / occasion, so yeah! They're both good, it just depends what you're looking for really.


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have worn both. Preferably, I like the powder formula better and it's what I stick to.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 22, 2009)

Can Studio Fix powder be applied sheerly? Or is it more of a full coverage powder foundation?

Also, how badly does Studio Fix powder oxidize on oily skin?

thanks in advance!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 22, 2009)

Honestly? Neither. My skin is excessively oily... when I say excessively, I mean my skin will be shiny within an hour of putting on makeup (and its not even hot here), and my foundation will crack around my nose after this time too. All MAC foundations have done this to me, and I thought it was just no foundation would/could ever work for me.. until I tried Chanel Mat Lumiere. Posters on here are prob sick of me guffing on about how amazing this foundation is... but imo theres nothing quite like it for oily skin. A good cheap alternative is Revlon's Custom Creations, better than colourstay imo.


----------



## glassy girl (Apr 22, 2009)

I would say studio fix. I have both and love them both anita22 is on the spot there diffent and i were different foundation on different ocassions but fix sounds like its more 4 you.  And u can apply studio fix sheerly with a big fluffy brush.


----------



## onlyoneeye (Apr 23, 2009)

I have crazy oily skin. I used to use Studio Fix but if I didn't wear a primer and blot all day long and reapply it, it would turn 10 shades darker on my face. So now I use Studio Stick with Blot Powder. I still have to use a primer, and blot and reapply Blot powder. But at least it doesn't turn 10 shades darker when my face gets oily. Just my experience. And I'm an NC45.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

When I was wearing StudioFix, I found it worked better than Studio Tech, lasted longer too. I have combo skin, my nose gets oily pretty quickly. Only weird thing I found about it was that it oxidized on my face and turned darker as the day went on - involving constant reapplication D: - I was wearing NW15 though, and apparently this happens a lot with this shade...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 23, 2009)

^thanks, I have combo skin as well and my nose gets oily fairly quickly. I reeeeally wanted a powder foundation for summer, but it looks like Studio Fix might not be for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 dang it.


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 23, 2009)

I tried to post earlier but i think something went wrong ...:S



I have combination skin and I wear studio fix powder. I find it to be easy to use, and can give very light coverage (most ppl have no idea I wear makeup) and I can apply with the sponge for a flawless look. 

I have to be careful of overapplication though, because it can get cakey. and look almost plastic. 

It doesnt oxidize on me at all...I use C7. I live in Jamaica where its hot!


----------



## User38 (Apr 23, 2009)

I prefer the SF powder for oilier skin or humid weather...


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 24, 2009)

I have used both.  Studio Fix is not for pictures so I usually pick some Tech up for big events like weddings and graduations.  Fix is my every day and I am looking for a replacement because it settles into fine lines.  I have found that primer minimizes that tho.


----------



## redenvelope (Apr 24, 2009)

Studio Fix for sure, tech seemed to oxidize more on me whereas fix doesn't.  You should also look into getting the prep + prime transparent finishing powder that just came out with colour ready


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 25, 2009)

I've never used Studio Fix powder, but Studio Tech is icky.
It oxidizes pretty quickly...


----------



## nlopez8819 (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm would like to try Studio fix powder foundation but I have heard that It oxidizes. I also have oily skin but would like to try this foundation because its better on the go. Since sometimes I don't expect to go out after work.


----------

